# Piano Duet Recommendations



## Matsps

I'm looking for some piano duet suggestions for me and my friend to play. They need to be quite simple (probably no harder than ABRSM grade 6) and nothing too crazy (atonal, serialism etc). Just some nice melody & harmony.

Thanks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm no musician so I wouldn't like to say whether these would be too easy or not but you might want try some of Schubert's lighter piano duet works:

D618 - Deutsche Taenze and 2 Laendler
D814 - 4 Laendler


----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## PetrB

Gabriel Faure ~ Dolly Suite





Maurice Ravel ~ Ma Mère l'Oye: Pavane de la belle au bois dormant / Petit Poucet / Laideronnette, impératrice des pagodes / Les entretiens de la belle et de la bête / Le jardin féerique





Francis Poulenc ~ Sonata for piano four hands





Igor Stravinsky
Five: Andante / Espanola / Balalaika / Napolitana / Galop




Three easy pieces: March / Waltz / Polka





P.s. Forgot the Debussy _Petit Suite_ and the Bizet _Jeux d'enfants_ -- listed in the previous posts. LOL. You can see there are a handful of standard (and quite fine) "go to" works of piano four-hands at around this level


----------



## tdc

Joaquin Rodrigo - _Cinco Piezas Infantiles_ for 2 Pianos






I'm not too sure about difficulty level but this is (the second movement in particular) among my favorite piano pieces in the repertoire.


----------



## nikolas




----------



## Klavierspieler

Robert Schumann wrote several cycles of pieces for piano duet. I think Opp. 85 and 130 were specifically written for less advanced players.

_Bilder aus Osten_ (Picture from the East), Op. 66
_12 Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder_ (12 Piano Pieces for Young and Older Children), Op. 85
_Ballszenen_ (Scenes from a Ball), Op. 109
_Kinderball_ (Children's Ball), Op. 130

They're all available on IMSLP.


----------



## senza sordino

I remember listening to my cousin and uncle sit side by side to play The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba, Handel.


----------



## Vaneyes

You may find something from this. :tiphat:

View attachment 35307


----------



## Ravndal

nikolas said:


>


Thank you! Enjoyed them quite a lot.


----------



## nikolas

My pleasure Ravndal. And since you're quoting Prokofiev in your signature, I bet that you heard quite a bit of his style in my duets!


----------



## Matsps

Thanks to everyone who replied. Some great suggestions here!


----------



## PetrB

Matsps said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. Some great suggestions here!


A tiny follow-up to what you chose to work on might be fun -- maybe even an audio clip of?


----------



## nikolas

That would be cool, yes (especially if anyone was to perform my duets! )


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Haha I just wanted to tell you something funny! Just do what my sister and I did, and play those tiny pieces out of Bastien's piano books! LOL no matter how simple they were, they were kind of fun!!!!:lol:


----------



## kinzopiano

Matsps said:


> I'm looking for some piano duet suggestions for me and my friend to play. They need to be quite simple (probably no harder than ABRSM grade 6) and nothing too crazy (atonal, serialism etc). Just some nice melody & harmony.
> 
> Thanks.


You may want to try this African piano piece titled Ka IWe E - Read Your Book
Please see the link below for video and also attached is pdf format of the piano piece. I hope you will enjoy it.


----------

